# Unplanted(maybe) Cichlid Tank



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

With an unplanted Cichlid tank would a peat/sand/stone layering be beneficial? I am looking to get some dwarf cichlids, still looking for the kind i like, and have a 55g tank. I was thinking of doing a mix of planted and fake plants so that as they nibble i will still have some plants. Should i just skip the planted and do all fake? And if so would that mean i would need no peat?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

With fake plants you do not need any peat. Some plants will grow with a gravel only substrate.


----------



## olive81 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a 55 gal cichlid, planted tank with only gravel. Everyone seems to be doing fine.


----------

